# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Madrid

## ralphboats

John was trying to work something out. If all the girls in Madrid were saying he was too thin, was the study of the finest builders of manly muscle a good idea? John thought it was a good idea.

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

I think that I read for you many short stories; your style inhabiting inside souls as if it comes back from the Victorian time. I find pleasure to read it.
I think that you are very admired in John since you used this character many times. Are all stories you brought yours? I mean that you don't quote of others, since that if all belong to you, I think that you're at the successful stage of writing. My admiration!

----------


## ralphboats

فيكتوريا

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

> فيكتوريا


Do you know Arabic language or just transliterate the word?

----------

